# Post your best insitu diggin shot



## bottlediger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have no idea how to spell insitu but you know what i mean. Post your best diggin shot bros.
 I dont have many I usally take some pics once the bottle comes out but ill post a few of mine.

 Digger Ry


----------



## Bent_Twig (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Ry,

          I am pretty new to this bottle collecting and digging, but I have snapped a couple shots. I usually get too wound up and just pull'em out the dirt before I think bout the camera. I suppose I'll start to calm down and get more photo's w/more experience. Anyhow, here's a nice crock from Monday.

                                               Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Dec 18, 2008)

I have done quite a few insitu shots of indian artifacts. After several years of hunting relics I became better at remembering to take pics first, the grab'em up!!

                              Twig


----------



## Bent_Twig (Dec 18, 2008)

It is a Adena pendant and the only complete one I have pulled out of about 10 total. Won State for best slate in 05.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice!! I love those early camera phones!![8|]


----------



## Bent_Twig (Dec 18, 2008)

Cyber,

        I hear ya bro. These old things got class, but ya play hell gettin any signal. Reception is terrible!![]

                          Twig.
 Here's another diggin shot.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Dec 18, 2008)

Another indian relic.


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't have many pictures like that but I'll try some from a 1930's dump I dig occasionally.


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is one with a Phillips Milk of Magnesia and a local embossed soda sticking out of the trash layer.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 18, 2008)

Let me just say.. this is a great idea, and I will not forget my camera next time I go on an expedition. Till then I hope to see some more from youguyses diggins!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2008)

To bad this is blurry.Its a open pontil Summer tree at the end  of a cap.The start of the use layer is right below it.


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is one of my daughter Stephanie with a pile of bottles she dug that day.  We can dig alot of bottles out of this dump but most of them are unembossed screw tops.  We usually find a few embossed sodas and a few embossed ABM corkers to keep though.  It is fun digging up alot of bottles even if they are not very old.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2008)

Cobalt soda.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2008)

Cobalt pine tar cordial []


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 18, 2008)

hahaha you wish rick [8D] so do we all....

 Ill post mine tomorrow, good shots everyone

 digger ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok ok here is the real one [8D]


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 18, 2008)

I got an insitu pic of a pinetree C coming out, they are real fun bottles to dig. Mine looks to be the same one you got there, dark green small size

 Digger Ry


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 18, 2008)

everyone has seen this one I think, but it was good...

 A. A. Cooley





 Here was a fun dig, dont think I posted it all over,

 Quart Saratoga











 Just like the layers in this pic....






 bottom fell of when it came out, but a cool pic...  I guess...


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep seen those Matt, you always do a good job at taken a pic before they pop out of the ground


 digger ry


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 18, 2008)

recently I aint been doing so good.   My dig camer died, so I aint getting nothing although I dug about the best bottle of the year last week, wish I had a pic!  Most of this year I didnt get pics anyway, at least not in the ground!  Was getting too excited...


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a lot of digging shots....I love getting a photo of a bottle seeing the light of day since taking a dirt nap for hundred plus years.

 This shot is from an 1890's shallow trash layer...literally 10" under an old sidewalk in Sacramento.

 It's a Hostetter's and an nice blue Pickle.

 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 18, 2008)

Oops! I forgot to embed the photo in the post:

 Here it is:


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep thats the one,we dug a few large size trees broken a while back.I'd be happy with that right now,we haven't been digging doo doo lately.Now the SNOW is coming!! hate it.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 19, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Dabeel
> 
> I have a lot of digging shots....I love getting a photo of a bottle seeing the light of day since taking a dirt nap for hundred plus years.
> 
> ...


 Are you in construction Doug?  Just wondering.  I work downtown on J Street.  I frequently see contruction sites that I just know will yield bottles, but they are always surrounded by fence and I'm afraid to go inside and risk getting arrested.  I want so bad to find a spot like that sidewalk dig you just posted.  How do you do it?


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 19, 2008)

Great shots, guys!  Ry, that's a really good thread idea.  I'm trying to think of any pics I have.  I especially liked Tigue's pics.  Everyone else's were great too.  How did you get that sidewalk location to dig, Dabeel?  I always drive slowly by any construction sites, but no such luck... yet.


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Wilkie(Tim) and Redginger,

 Yes, I am an engineering consultant with access to construction sites. That is where the sidewalk dig occured. I have entered vacant lots that I haven't had permission on and haven't run into any problems with "the man". What can happen is that you are asked to leave by the Superintendent or Project Manager. I would definitely stay away from fenced sites that have large "No Trespassing" signs on them as that is an indication that they are serious about it though.

 Doug


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Red

 Here are a few of mine from the past couple years

 Enjoy 

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 19, 2008)

2


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 19, 2008)

that one above rick is the pinetree comin out with some sodas


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 19, 2008)

4


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 19, 2008)

5


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 19, 2008)

6


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 19, 2008)

7


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 19, 2008)

8


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 19, 2008)

last one and my fav


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's a mostly intact 1770s-80s chamber pot.


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 19, 2008)

A nice puce pontiled 3 piece mold porter.


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 19, 2008)

A green Gardner & Brown torpedo.


----------



## phil44 (Dec 19, 2008)

great shots guys! 

 Rick that blue pinetree had my heart thumping a little faster!!!! I was like whoa stop here horsey!!!!

 We actually got to dug a bunch of 1890's-00 bottle from underneath a sidewalk here in Balt.  It went around a park, the same place they first read the Star Spangled Banner after the famous War of 1812 battle.  They were redoing it, so the workers from 100 years ago used an ash bed to pour the sidewalk on. They were definitely drinking on the job cause they mixed  thier m-t's in the ash. 

 this is about the best I can do as far a pic we just don't take em like that and its lucky if we have a camera on a dig....this was taken in 2000


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 19, 2008)

And whats that little guy you are holding there phil????

 Digger Ry


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 19, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Dabeel
> Hi Wilkie(Tim) and Redginger,
> Yes, I am an engineering consultant with access to construction sites. That is where the sidewalk dig occured. I have entered vacant lots that I haven't had permission on and haven't run into any problems with "the man". What can happen is that you are asked to leave by the Superintendent or Project Manager. I would definitely stay away from fenced sites that have large "No Trespassing" signs on them as that is an indication that they are serious about it though.
> Doug


 To be a bottle digger in your position, life would be so good!  I envy you.  I appreciate the response.  At least we all get to benefit from the pictures your posting.  I'm at work most of the time when I'm on here, and my co-workers get to see me drool all over my keyboard, (anyone who doesn't know me would think I'm looking at porn or something).


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 19, 2008)

Great pics everyone.I love seeing them come out of the ground. I have a couple favorites I will post if I can't take some better ones in the hole tommorrow.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey who knows Phil maybe there is a blue tree out there somewhere. []


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 20, 2008)

I had a teal blue one once [8D] bought it on glassworks for 100 sold it on the bay for 260


----------



## phil44 (Dec 20, 2008)

Rick: I thought there a blue Blue Pine Tree until I scrolled down a bit!

 Ry: It was a little dyott flask don't really remember It had a small hole in the base it where glass was thin. Masonic Agriculture I think.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2008)

No Phil, just my sick sense of humor and some photo shop []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2008)

160 profit not bad !


----------



## sandchip (Dec 20, 2008)

No bottle shots, so this'll have to do.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice little flake knife my son found.  He's become pretty disciplined about letting me get a shot before he picks 'em up.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 20, 2008)

One more.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool point shots,my buddy is into head hunting.I don't mind hunting the fields,but  looking through the woods it tough on my attention span [8D] I like old glass more then Indian relics,but its still interesting stuff.He found half of a Clovis last month.


----------

